# Medical Examination report DMV Form: DL51 question?????



## joncfinney (Oct 31, 2010)

I'm getting ready to start applying to ambulance copanies in the Bay Area and I took my national registry test and passed and I got my Alameda County county card. Now I need to get a MEDICAL EXAMINATION REPORT.

I dont know how to get this. I dont have insurance right now so I dont have a doctor. How and where can I get this done.

Thanks any info would help

Live in the Bay Area, California


----------



## FrostbiteMedic (Oct 31, 2010)

Check walk in clinics for their prices, or look into volunteer medical clinics in the area....


----------



## Akulahawk (Oct 31, 2010)

Check the list for acceptable practitioners that can do the exam. I once had a chiropractor do it... That list should be on the paperwork somewhere. Walk-in clinics can be a quick way to get the exam done.

An MD/DO, Advanced Practice RN, or a PA are the only practitioners that may do the exam for School Bus, Youth Bus, general paratransit, or farm labor vehicle drivers...

The Ambulance Driver Certificate is NOT on that list. Therefore, a Chiropractor may do the exam.


----------



## JPINFV (Oct 31, 2010)

Industrial clinics are another place that you can get it done. In fact, if you call or email some of the local companies, I'm sure they know of a place or two to get it done. It doesn't have to be done by a physician that you have an ongoing patient-physician relationship.


----------

